# Xacto blades



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't know about you guys but I use a butt load of Xacto blades building Dios,I found out that when one gets dull take some sandpaper 150 grit or above and swipe the blade across it much like sharpening a knife or perhaps hone the blade. I have been using the same blade for over a week now with occasional sharpening. This can save a bunch of money for other things.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A guy in the stock room at work who knows I'm in the graphics dept asked me if we needed any X-Acto blades - they had some extra that they really don't need. Sure, I said. He gave me a bin full of 100-packs. A total of about 4,000 blades. The boss said take some if you need them at home. I'm good.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Ahhh...Xacto knifes... Gotta love their ability to cut through anything, including you!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

You can also use a whetstone, when I was a kid my dad sharpened a #11 blade so many times there was only about half of it left.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Sounds like he got his money's worth ,lol


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Just an FYI... Those Throw-Away Surgical Scalpels... 
Most DR.s have various sizes & shapes..... 

Bubba


----------

